# Algae Eaters for a 10 gallon



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Should be fine, they top out at 4.5 inches, females between 4 and 4.5. They wont eat your plants.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I was also thinking some ghost shrimp to help scavange. Would this be necessary with an Albino BN Pleco?

I really would love to have one of them but don't know if my tank is suitable for them :/ If it's a good match and I can get them (I'll be calling my pet stores on monday) then I'll probably end up getting one


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

your tank may be stocked pretty full as it is. dont you have a betta, 1 zebra danio, and 11 that sounds pretty stocked


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

IMO a 10gal tank is much too small for a pleco. I have two BN plecos that are 6"- my largest female and largest male both. 

I wouldn't personally keep an SAE in a tank this small, either- they can easily grow past 4", and some can be territorial. Not enough room in a 10gal tank for a 4" territorial fish.

Amano shrimp and/or nerite snails would be a much better choice.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Otis rock but snails do a wonderful job and are natural parts of an ecosystem.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't get SAE or CAE, they both grow up to a foot long. 

Otos, snails, and shrimp are your best bet.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah I haven't heavily researched amanos but those are a good option. I'll push hard for the otos. I really am not a big fan of snails. I've never found them all that interesting.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Also, is there a difference between Otocinclus vittatus and Otocinclus vestitus? They are both categorized as oto catfish and they look the same but still they have different scientific classes.

I have also been recomended the Golden Oto aka macrotocinclus affinis.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

I have 3 golden oto's in my 75 right now, and I'm getting 3 more. They look so cool  and they keep my plants clean. I have 2 SAE's as well, but they don't really eat everything, and would rather eat food lol


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

how much do you think they add on to the bioload? btw I love the betta in your icon! It's awesome!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

AquaStudent said:


> Also, is there a difference between Otocinclus vittatus and Otocinclus vestitus? They are both categorized as oto catfish and they look the same but still they have different scientific classes.
> 
> I have also been recomended the Golden Oto aka macrotocinclus affinis.


They're just different species, from different regions of South America. www.otocinclus.com, www.planetcatfish.com, and www.fishbase.org are some good places to research the differences.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

Oto bioloads are practically negligible.


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

Otos, snails, and shrimp are your best bet.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

*Algae cleaning*



AquaStudent said:


> Yeah I haven't heavily researched amanos but those are a good option. I'll push hard for the otos. I really am not a big fan of snails. I've never found them all that interesting.


I think your choice depends on whether you want an interesting fish or an algae cleaner. I added nerite snails to my tanks a few months ago and now I don't have to do any cleaning of the glass or ornaments. Some of the tanks had otos and amano shrimp, which just weren't as good at cleaning.

I agree that snails aren't all that interesting, but nerites sure clean algae.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I finally found a store with otos. I went with my friend to drop off his brother back at his house (his brother stayed the weekend) and we stopped at the local PetsMart. They had otos! Woot Woot! and they looked like they were in pretty good condition. I had them give me one of the styrofoam boxes they transport plants and fish in to protect them more from temperature fluctuations on the hour and a half drive and from the winter.

I took extra long to acclimate them. I released them an hour and a half ago and so far they are doing great. They've even started cleaning off some algae .

I also checked to see if they had amanos or nerites but the only other option they had were mystery snails. I haven't heard a whole lot about them and wanted the otos anyway.

I'm so happy I found them!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Just FYI it's a good practice to quarantine all new fish for a minimum of 2 weeks (4 is better) before adding them to a tank that has other fish, or prized plants, in it. The quarantine period allows time to observe the new fish for disease or parasites that could contaminate your main tank (s).


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

takadi said:


> Don't get SAE or CAE, they both grow up to a foot long.
> 
> Otos, snails, and shrimp are your best bet.


Really - a foot long SAE? The true SAE's I had topped out at maturity at 4-5" tops.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

CAE can get that large, but not SAE.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

wendyjo said:


> Just FYI it's a good practice to quarantine all new fish for a minimum of 2 weeks (4 is better) before adding them to a tank that has other fish, or prized plants, in it. The quarantine period allows time to observe the new fish for disease or parasites that could contaminate your main tank (s).


I know it is but I don't have room for a QT tank in my dorm and I'm definitely not sticking them in with my suitemate's chiclid 10g tank (please don't talk to me about size issues...I've already tried talking him out of it).

They didn't appear injured or diseased at all and were actively swimming. They have already cleaned off quite a bit of algae. I also did a fairly large water change to get out any old gunk that may have been built up. So far everyone seems happy.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

Quarantining is only good for those who have the time money and space, those who are pathologically obsessive compulsive, or those who have extremely expensive stock. I find the last one the only reasonable explanation, unless you have some strange emotional attachment to your fish.

It's pretty much common sense though. Usually if they look, swim, or behave funny, you shouldn't buy them or anything from the tank they are in. Keep the water clean and sharp and there should be no need to quarantine. 

You have to be careful with otos however, they die very easily.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

takadi said:


> Quarantining is only good for those who have the time money and space, those who are pathologically obsessive compulsive, or those who have extremely expensive stock. I find the last one the only reasonable explanation, unless you have some strange emotional attachment to your fish.
> 
> It's pretty much common sense though. Usually if they look, swim, or behave funny, you shouldn't buy them or anything from the tank they are in. Keep the water clean and sharp and there should be no need to quarantine.
> 
> You have to be careful with otos however, they die very easily.


I disagree, especially given the relatively common occurance in the hobby these days of nasty pathogens like Fish TB. There is no cure for Fish TB, and the only way to eradicate it from a tank is to completely euthanize all the livestock, break down the tank to bleach it equipment and all, and throw away all the plants, boil or bleach all the substrate, etc. Since Fish TB is communicable to humans (rashes) it's not something to fool around with.

There are other diseases & parasites that are equally or almost equally as contagious and devasting to livestock. Columnaris is one that can wipe out almost an entire tank in 48 hours.

A 10gal QT tank is so cheap, small, and easy to use IMO there's no reason not to invest in one, unless the only tank you have and ever want to have is a single nano tank.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

or you live in a dorm room and literally don't have room for a QT tank


----------

